# What are your opinions of mixed race relationships?



## nongreenthumb (May 10, 2007)

How do you feel if you see mixed race relationships, are there some that are ok and others that are not.

How would you feel if your child were to marry from another religion/ country. What if they were from afghanistan or asia or somewhere in the middle east?


----------



## tmpsanity (May 10, 2007)

Sorry but that was an easy one nongreen. No mulling involved. Have good polling.


----------



## mogie (May 10, 2007)

What are you talking about we are all the human race. Does this involve aliens and ufo's?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 10, 2007)

One's child will do what they want.
Free wiil.
Telling them what they can and can not do only leads them do want to do these things evenmore.

I personally do not think it is right since the mixed child did not ask to be ostrasized by racially pure peers.
Other than that problem I do not see anything wrong with it.

I just feel for the children who are ultimately the victims.


----------



## tmpsanity (May 10, 2007)

I'm willing to bet the debate is about to begin.


----------



## Tommy6162 (May 10, 2007)

the more mix the better.

if all fuck each other till there is only one race ... then there would be no more racism.


----------



## killertomatoes (May 10, 2007)

^^^ word up.

im in one, and from one. it doesnt seem to be as big a deal where im from. only once in my life was i ever hated on by a girls dad. shitty ignorant people is all i can say about them haters.


----------



## mogie (May 10, 2007)

We are all the same just various stages of sun tans.


----------



## killertomatoes (May 10, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> One's child will do what they want.
> Free wiil.
> Telling them what they can and can not do only leads them do want to do these things evenmore.
> 
> ...


 
hardly anyone in the states is racially pure, unless you came as an immigrant from another country, and then it is still likely that your peoples parents are a mix of something down the line. 

you can only be a victim if you act like a victim, and if you do that you are just dignifying ignorance. 

it is sad when someone does not have the knowledge to defend themselves against such an attack.


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (May 10, 2007)

Skin should be illegal...


----------



## silk (May 10, 2007)

Race only exists as a belief system. It's not something I believe. People with different colored skin from different countries are just different people not different races.
I judge people for what they demonstrate they are, and nothing less.


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 10, 2007)

What if you have a daughter, and your daughter decides to marrry a muslim, then she takes on the muslim beliefs and then wears the muslim ninja mask

How would that affect you


----------



## Bigbud (May 10, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> decides to marrry a muslim, then she takes on the muslim beliefs and then wears the muslim ninja mask
> 
> How would that affect you


If that was the case then id blow her up......ngt

To say that I would be happy if they where to marry any one of a different colour / race would be a lie, as I would not be happy.!!!!

But I would never let on as I am not racest to a persons face


----------



## HighPhi (May 11, 2007)

mogie said:


> We are all the same just various stages of sun tans.


look out hillary im voting for mogie


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2007)

so people don't carry their heritage and beliefs from one country to the other? we are all the same? ever been in a chinese grocery store in san fransisco?


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 11, 2007)

No, I've never been to america


----------



## iblazethatkush (May 11, 2007)

mogie said:


> What are you talking about we are all the human race. Does this involve aliens and ufo's?


Exactly how i feel mogie...and if your only getting pussy from your own race then your missing out plain and simple.


----------



## iblazethatkush (May 11, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> One's child will do what they want.
> Free wiil.
> Telling them what they can and can not do only leads them do want to do these things evenmore.
> 
> ...


Your crazy as fuck dude i'm mixed and i got the best of both worlds. I'm half Polish and half phillipino but i look 100% white so i fit in with all-white kids, i tell them and they couldn't give a fuck and when i go to the phillipines to go on vacation and visit family all the fine-ass girls there want to bang me b/c i'm an american. (trust me white ppl go there the women are beautiful and they worship americans and they speak perfect english for the most part it's tight.)


----------



## Tommy6162 (May 11, 2007)

i heard somewhere that muslims can talk to non muslim but can not be friends with a non muslim. is this true?


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 11, 2007)

Tommy6162 said:


> i heard somewhere that muslims can talk to non muslim but can not be friends with a non muslim. is this true?


That could well be correct, I'm not sure if this is entirely true but i heard that part of the muslim belief is that white man is evil and the bringer of disease and westernisation and thus the enemy, their religion would like to see all white people removed from the earth


----------



## Tommy6162 (May 11, 2007)

oh yeah .... i think that mixed kids (two totaly different race pepole come together and have a kid) can turn out sexy as a mother fucker... and yes we are all mixed, what is a pure blood? an inbread?


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 11, 2007)

What would you say if your son for instance was a 22 year old male with a 40 year old asian female?


----------



## tmpsanity (May 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tommy6162*  
_i heard somewhere that muslims can talk to non muslim but can not be friends with a non muslim. is this true?_


Your speaking of extreme muslim sects. Islam, like other beleif systems teach tolerance, understanding and love of all people. Through time and extreme situations in the history of some cultures people have adapted religion to suit their political and personal agendas therfore bastardizing the fundamentals of said religion.


----------



## tmpsanity (May 11, 2007)

If the asian woman was hot I'd say good job.


----------



## MRNICE (May 11, 2007)

I wouldn't be happy if my kids came home with someone of a different culture. Colour is not an issue, culture is a very big fucking deal indeed.


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 11, 2007)

See everyone here has pretty much said that they dont mind its not an issue, but I believe it would be an issue if relgion was important to you and your daughter or son would start to follow a contradicting religion.


----------



## MRNICE (May 11, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> See everyone here has pretty much said that they dont mind its not an issue, but I believe it would be an issue if relgion was important to you and your daughter or son would start to follow a contradicting religion.


Yup, exactly what I was talkin' about. Culture.


----------



## killertomatoes (May 11, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> What if you have a daughter, and your daughter decides to marrry a muslim, then she takes on the muslim beliefs and then wears the muslim ninja mask
> 
> How would that affect you


muslim is not a race. it is a religion. totally different topic. 

if you want to wear a head mask then move to the middle east, or chance getting ridiculed by anyone who does not believe in oppessive fundamentalist religions.


----------



## Tommy6162 (May 11, 2007)

yip culture is a big thing ... my culture is to smoke some drugs have some bears, talk some bullshit with me mates and have a good time. not all in that order. And live and let live. i have no religion but i do have a culture.


----------



## Tommy6162 (May 11, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> What would you say if your son for instance was a 22 year old male with a 40 year old asian female?


that ant right... tell son to date someone his own age, at 40 little chance of kidds. does the son want kidds!!!!
Bring home a 22 year old fine ass asin lady, hay now we talking


----------



## MRNICE (May 11, 2007)

Tommy6162 said:


> yip culture is a big thing ... my culture is to smoke some drugs have some bears, talk some bullshit with me mates and have a good time. not all in that order. And live and let live. i have no religion but i do have a culture.


You fight bears? You sound like a tough dude.


----------



## closet.cult (May 11, 2007)

thumbs up on mixing of the races.

gooddamn, we're all brothers and sisters down the line, anyway. 

plus, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Tommy6162 (May 11, 2007)

no we eat bears after a good smoke. nothing finner than a good bear


----------



## MRNICE (May 12, 2007)

Tommy6162 said:


> no we eat bears after a good smoke. nothing finner than a good bear


You eat bears plural? But anorexic bears? you do realise thinner is spelt with a th?

Listen pal, this has stopped being funny now. Those bears are in need of help, they don't need you and your stoner buddies, killin' and eatin' them. They need psychiatric help to determine the cause of their undereating.


----------



## MRNICE (May 12, 2007)

Although I have to admit, if I had a daughter and she came home with a black guy... I wouldn't be very happy. Sons, they can do what they like so long as they don't want kids. I'm not racist, I just don't like the thought of grandkids that don't look anything like me.

Call me what you like but I just wouldn't like it. Fine for everyone else, couldn't care less. But for me and mine? No thanks.


----------



## Tommy6162 (May 12, 2007)

mirnice, i meant *fine*.. ok. im so sorry. do you think you'll be ok?


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 12, 2007)

MRNICE said:


> Although I have to admit, if I had a daughter and she came home with a black guy... I wouldn't be very happy. Sons, they can do what they like so long as they don't want kids. I'm not racist, I just don't like the thought of grandkids that don't look anything like me.
> 
> Call me what you like but I just wouldn't like it. Fine for everyone else, couldn't care less. But for me and mine? No thanks.



What if your son had a moment of drunkeness and ended up getting a black girl pregnant how would that make you feel?


----------



## dexr0420 (May 12, 2007)

killertomatoes said:


> hardly anyone in the states is racially pure, unless you came as an immigrant from another country, and then it is still likely that your peoples parents are a mix of something down the line.
> 
> you can only be a victim if you act like a victim, and if you do that you are just dignifying ignorance.
> 
> it is sad when someone does not have the knowledge to defend themselves against such an attack.




I like what he's saying here. mostly everyone in the states here isn't pure anything.. it doesn't even matter.. the only pure maybe you'll find is the "american indians" they are the native americans.. . lol.. native to this land.. and my people too.. aztecs and mayans were around the south and brought up some good smoke.. i'd hope!!


----------



## MRNICE (May 12, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> What if your son had a moment of drunkeness and ended up getting a black girl pregnant how would that make you feel?


Well if that day ever comes i suppose my mind could be changed. as it is, I just don't like the idea of it.


----------



## dexr0420 (May 12, 2007)

MRNICE said:


> Although I have to admit, if I had a daughter and she came home with a black guy... I wouldn't be very happy. Sons, they can do what they like so long as they don't want kids. I'm not racist, I just don't like the thought of grandkids that don't look anything like me.
> 
> Call me what you like but I just wouldn't like it. Fine for everyone else, couldn't care less. But for me and mine? No thanks.




is this something you learned from childhood?? or something you saw/heard??

i'd just like to learn more about why.. 

i could understand about you wanting everyone in your family to look like you..

are you afraid that if they don't look like you, that your family has turned their back on you??? or that maybe someone turn their backs on you before??


any other reason??


----------



## MRNICE (May 12, 2007)

dexr0420 said:


> is this something you learned from childhood?? or something you saw/heard??
> 
> i'd just like to learn more about why..
> 
> ...


The reason is that I just don't like the idea for myself. Couldn't give a fuck what you like. That's up to you, it's a free country.

You'd like to learn more why? Why? Why do you care so much about what I think? 

Trouble is in this world, people need to be more honest.


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 12, 2007)

So what about if you had a daughter and she married an eastern european, whose belief is that women belong in the kitchen and shouldnt have an opinion blah blah, and she lived that life would you be unhappy for her for not reaching her potential


----------



## dexr0420 (May 12, 2007)

MRNICE said:


> The reason is that I just don't like the idea for myself. Couldn't give a fuck what you like. That's up to you, it's a free country.
> 
> You'd like to learn more why? Why? Why do you care so much about what I think?
> 
> Trouble is in this world, people need to be more honest.




damn.. my bad.. .. have a smoke..


----------



## catgirl (May 12, 2007)

Tommy6162 said:


> the more mix the better.
> 
> if all fuck each other till there is only one race ... then there would be no more racism.


hahaha cool answer  . I come from several races and have traveled and found that people were people where ever I was, mostly friendly and just wanted happy lives, while a few were arsholes and got their thrills from fucking it up for the rest  
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## growthenblow (May 12, 2007)

any holes a gole. black white... not red cause then you gonna end up pissin blood for the next week. but in the way o race? as long as shes clean.. go hard!!


----------



## heymo85 (May 14, 2007)

dexr0420 said:


> is this something you learned from childhood?? or something you saw/heard??
> 
> i'd just like to learn more about why..
> 
> ...


black guys make him feel small.


----------



## dexr0420 (May 15, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> black guys make him feel small.



must be..


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 15, 2007)

MRNICE said:


> Although I have to admit, if I had a daughter and she came home with a black guy... I wouldn't be very happy. Sons, they can do what they like so long as they don't want kids. I'm not racist, I just don't like the thought of grandkids that don't look anything like me.
> 
> Call me what you like but I just wouldn't like it. Fine for everyone else, couldn't care less. But for me and mine? No thanks.


the kids would still look like you


----------



## Wavels (May 15, 2007)

I am a white guy....I am divorced....I am a jazz fan....I have only been with black women since 1991......hahahaha
I will probably never sleep with a white woman for the rest of my life!
Black women are the best!
Viva la differance!


----------



## Chiceh (May 15, 2007)

How do you feel if you see mixed race relationships, are there some that are ok and others that are not.

How would you feel if your child were to marry from another religion/ country. What if they were from afghanistan or asia or somewhere in the middle east?[/quote]

What difference does it make to us anyways? How does that effect our lives?

I believe People are People, some have darker skin than others.
It is religions that set that tone in society. And of course the media has nothing to do with any of this. (ya right)
How a person behaves and treats others is the most important. 
If my daughter was to meet a person with different colour skin, she would not even notice a difference. We live in Canada which is very diverse. On my block, we are the minority (us being white). So I can totally see me daughter being with someone other than white. It is in the numbers. And who really knows, maybe she will be with the white or brown girl down the street, lol. I have a very open mind. 
What ever, as long as they are happy!
Chiceh


----------



## Sanifsan (May 15, 2007)

Tommy6162 said:


> the more mix the better.
> 
> if all fuck each other till there is only one race ... then there would be no more racism.


mixed people are so hot!!!!!!


----------



## Sanifsan (May 15, 2007)

Tommy6162 said:


> oh yeah .... i think that mixed kids (two totaly different race pepole come together and have a kid) can turn out sexy as a mother fucker... and yes we are all mixed, what is a pure blood? an inbread?


word....


----------



## mogie (May 15, 2007)

I think that mixed couples are hot too.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2007)

i think i should keep my mouth shut. i love everyone but if i say it wrong someone might leave.


----------



## rsupload (May 15, 2007)

I can't believ its an issue. I could care less what someone else does as long as it does not effect me. They can have relations with a damn goat if it floats their boat...lol


----------



## ljjr (May 15, 2007)

mogie said:


> I think that mixed couples are hot too.


 
i'm 1/2 black a/2 dominican


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2007)

rsupload said:


> I can't believ its an issue. I could care less what someone else does as long as it does not effect me. They can have relations with a damn goat if it floats their boat...lol




better not be one of my goats. lol


----------



## rsupload (May 15, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> better not be one of my goats. lol


soft fur >


----------



## mogie (May 15, 2007)

okay that does it fdd won't say thing. I am pissed off now. I am leaving. I am not going to take this any more. Oh what...crap...sorry. Just kidding. 

Guess I need a bong hit to calm me down.


----------



## rsupload (May 15, 2007)

mogie said:


> okay that does it fdd won't say thing. I am pissed off now. I am leaving. I am not going to take this any more. Oh what...crap...sorry. Just kidding.
> 
> Guess I need a bong hit to calm me down.


Settle down girl! I'm getting offended


----------



## DoobsDay (May 15, 2007)

shit lets be real here, its all pink on the inside.


----------



## rsupload (May 15, 2007)

DoobsDay said:


> shit lets be real here, its all pink on the inside.


omg..lol...


----------



## mogie (May 15, 2007)

Well this was all started by fdd. He didn't want to say anything to offend anyone and that offended me.

I posted that. That in turn offended rsupload. 

He posted that. Which in turn I sure offened someone else. 

So we have learned we are an offensive bunch of people. We could make a deodrant commercial.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2007)

i guess i keep starting it. maybe i should leave. i'll start a poll........ oh, never mind.


----------



## el_maco (May 16, 2007)

Im native american, i dont have a problem with that, live and let live


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 16, 2007)

el_maco said:


> Im native american, i dont have a problem with that, live and let live


whoa-ho! that means something for sure if a guy from a practically instinct race is cool with inter-race relationships


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2007)

mogie said:


> Well this was all started by fdd. He didn't want to say anything to offend anyone and that offended me.
> 
> I posted that. That in turn offended rsupload.
> 
> ...



wait, i offended you? i'm sorry. i have no problem with mixed race relationships. as long as it's not with animals or children i could care less what anyone does or who they do it with.


----------



## silk (May 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i should keep my mouth shut. i love everyone but if i say it wrong someone might leave.


That's it! F*ck you guys, I'm going home!


----------



## morp (May 17, 2007)

bs thread in my opinion, what a fucking waste of time. no offence to anyone involved


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 17, 2007)

morp said:


> bs thread in my opinion, what a fucking waste of time. no offence to anyone involved


why is it bs morp

threads like this tell you who people are and what they believe in.


----------



## heymo85 (May 17, 2007)

morp said:


> bs thread in my opinion, what a fucking waste of time. no offence to anyone involved


then why waste yours??people like this really suck..craving that attention....kinda like i do lol


----------



## morp (May 17, 2007)

the beliefs of anyone who looks disparagingly on race, culture, ethnicity etc are not worth listening to in my book, and i have no interest in their opinions. their outlooks are based on out-dated fears, tensions and misrepresentations.

terms such as 'mixed race' instantly hint at polarization between 'us' and 'them' and are riddled with negative connotations. 

sorry if my response came across as rude or uncouth, but there's no need to get personal with a completely unfounded generalisation heymo85...

like i said before, this is only my opinion.


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 17, 2007)

morp said:


> the beliefs of anyone who looks disparagingly on race, culture, ethnicity etc are not worth listening to in my book, and i have no interest in their opinions. their outlooks are based on out-dated fears, tensions and misrepresentations.
> 
> terms such as 'mixed race' instantly hint at polarization between 'us' and 'them' and are riddled with negative connotations.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should have said like the others then that race doesnt bother you, there is only one race, the human race.

This thread was only designed to get to know people and their understandings on life and their beliefs, express yours but dont judge anyone elses


----------



## morp (May 17, 2007)

fair enough ngt, but making a judgement on something is not necesarilly a bad thing. i am simply saying that anyone who makes judgements that 'mixed race relationships' are 'disgusting', or looks on one as better/worse than another is also going to get judged by me, and not favourably.

i think there are for more interesting and expressive topics which would highlight peoples understanding of life.


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 17, 2007)

morp said:


> fair enough ngt, but making a judgement on something is not necesarilly a bad thing. i am simply saying that anyone who makes judgements that 'mixed race relationships' are 'disgusting', or looks on one as better/worse than another is also going to get judged by me, and not favourably.
> 
> i think there are for more interesting and expressive topics which would highlight peoples understanding of life.


yeah but this is a prime example of what i'm on about

you would judge someone because they judged someone else

not that im having a go or anything


----------



## morp (May 17, 2007)

yes.. i dont think race qualifies as grounds to make a judgement, but peoples opinions and values do...


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 17, 2007)

isnt it someones opinions and values if they dont like a race for a certain reason whatever that is?


----------



## ntgr (May 17, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> isnt it someones opinions and values if they dont like a race for a certain reason whatever that is?


I\'d like to see things from your point of view but I can\'t seem to get my head that far up my ass.


----------



## Cidly (May 17, 2007)

Im a "mutt" part "Mic and part "Frog"... how that for a combo! Who are we anyway to hate... lets all just hang out and smoke... jus' chill ya know?


----------



## DoobsDay (May 17, 2007)

whoever made this thread had to have been looking for an argument or wanting to see one, time to move on.


----------



## heymo85 (May 17, 2007)

morp said:


> the beliefs of anyone who looks disparagingly on race, culture, ethnicity etc are not worth listening to in my book, and i have no interest in their opinions. their outlooks are based on out-dated fears, tensions and misrepresentations.
> 
> terms such as 'mixed race' instantly hint at polarization between 'us' and 'them' and are riddled with negative connotations.
> 
> ...


quite a few quotes on here from you...must not be that big of a "waste"sorry thats just how i am..you didnt like the thread but u posted anyways..so i say fuck you...if something bothers you why provoke it just leave it be.


----------



## beenthere donethat (May 17, 2007)

Indica

Sativa

Indica/sativa mix

Sativa/indica mix

Just like people....It's all good.

In the end...

"It's how you think that makes you swim or sink". Cash/Lee

bt dt


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 17, 2007)

ntgr said:


> I\'d like to see things from your point of view but I can\'t seem to get my head that far up my ass.


Thanks for your input with your total of 1 posts.

I never said that anything i've written in here is my point of view, i was merely seeing what others points of view are.


----------



## Tommy6162 (May 17, 2007)

ntgr said:


> I\'d like to see things from your point of view but I can\'t seem to get my head that far up my ass.


........ wanker


----------



## mogie (May 17, 2007)

My point of view is the only one that counts. Just ask my hubby.


----------



## Tommy6162 (May 18, 2007)

DoobsDay said:


> whoever made this thread had to have been looking for an argument or wanting to see one, time to move on.


maybe this thread could help to educate some poeple that others from different races are not all bad! even if this thread only changes one racist persons mind just a little bit. then bloody good job.

Also yes if i see a quite racist post. i really do like to see them get hammered by others on this thread lol... my little rage at someone for the day... fantastic thread nongreenthumb


----------



## mogie (May 18, 2007)

People have different eye color and hair color so what is the big deal about different skin color.


----------



## dexr0420 (May 18, 2007)

mogie said:


> People have different eye color and hair color so what is the big deal about different skin color.




that's what i was thinking.. but.. i guess some might feel like other people are sort of intruding on some sort of ground they is theirs.. 


it's all about money and acting like snobs.. .. i'd rather be here.. there's no other place better than here for me.. 




"All Mexicans are crazy, and this stuff [marijuana] is what makes them crazy." - *Harry J. Anslinger*

_ "Reefer makes darkies think they're as good as white men." - _*Harry J. Anslinger*
_*

yea.. talk about racism.. i guess we still live in that place.. our government is so corrupt it's not even funny anymore!! 


*_


----------



## morp (May 18, 2007)

i just dont think there're any justifiable grounds for not liking a whole race, or favouring one over the other. are there?
anyone who does is not forming an opinion on a race per say, but rather on a personal prejudice or affliction which they then collectively apply... a bit like Hitler.

judging someone on the opinions and actions they have made is inevitable in life, but judging an entire race for the example set by a minority isnt feasible, whether it be a good example or not. imo...

again, no need to get personal ntgr


----------



## morp (May 18, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> quite a few quotes on here from you...must not be that big of a "waste"sorry thats just how i am..you didnt like the thread but u posted anyways..so i say fuck you...if something bothers you why provoke it just leave it be.


ah, there's a whole other page! didnt see that. 

heymo85, this is a thread which sparks debate, thats what i was doing.
saying 'fuck you' gets nowhere, and reflects exactly the kind of simple, stifled and twatted point of view i am talking about. 
i wanted to hear what the people against 'mixed race relationships' got to say for themselves.. your input is a waste of time


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 18, 2007)

morp said:


> ah, there's a whole other page! didnt see that.
> 
> heymo85, this is a thread which sparks debate, thats what i was doing.
> saying 'fuck you' gets nowhere, and reflects exactly the kind of simple, stifled and twatted point of view i am talking about.
> i wanted to hear what the people against 'mixed race relationships' got to say for themselves.. your input is a waste of time


Upbringing is going to have a lot to do with it, if your parents are really racist then you stand a good chance of following their footsteps


----------



## heymo85 (May 18, 2007)

morp said:


> ah, there's a whole other page! didnt see that.
> 
> heymo85, this is a thread which sparks debate, thats what i was doing.
> saying 'fuck you' gets nowhere, and reflects exactly the kind of simple, stifled and twatted point of view i am talking about.
> i wanted to hear what the people against 'mixed race relationships' got to say for themselves.. your input is a waste of time


yea thats what you were saying...your right im so sorry....how old are you??


----------



## morp (May 18, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> yea thats what you were saying...your right im so sorry....how old are you??


facksake man. whatever i said was relevant in some way to my opinion on the topic. your input however was a personal attack, wholly irrelevant, and therefore completely useless.


----------



## morp (May 18, 2007)

thats a true point btw ngt, but in this day an age of multiculturalism and globalisation its nice to think that a persons racial ignorance would be quickly overcome first hand , rather than being subject to someone elses opinion...


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 18, 2007)

morp said:


> thats a true point btw ngt, but in this day an age of multiculturalism and globalisation its nice to think that a persons racial ignorance would be quickly overcome first hand , rather than being subject to someone elses opinion...


but if you come from a mainly white area, maybe even a "council" area and your bred to hate other cultures, its going to be hard to get past that.

I always believed my dad wasn't racist as all through my childhood, he taught me to respect others and that everyone was the same and equal.

When I was older he came out with some strange things, (I dont share these views btw) he came out with things like black people have a smaller brain because their skull is much thicker.

I have never judged anyone by their colour or anything else.

I treat everyone the same, I dont trust anyone and I dont like anyone, you have to prove yourself to me first


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> but if you come from a mainly white area, maybe even a "council" area and your bred to hate other cultures, its going to be hard to get past that.
> 
> I always believed my dad wasn't racist as all through my childhood, he taught me to respect others and that everyone was the same and equal.
> 
> ...



do you trust and like me?


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 18, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> do you trust and like me?



Yeah your pretty cool fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Yeah your pretty cool fdd



thanks, right back at you. i'd grill you a burger in my backyard.


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 18, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> thanks, right back at you. i'd grill you a burger in my backyard.



1,2,3

aaahhhhhh feel the love +rep


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2007)

I am totally against mixing races its unfair, sprinters and 3 legged racers, cmon keep racers in the races they train for and go fuck with another sport, if you have to worry about what others think about your partners race the racial problem might be your own, maybe you should just keep screwing your sister noone in your trailer park cares about that.


----------



## paul-mc (Jun 24, 2007)

nothing wrong wiv it.


----------



## space_weaseal (Jun 24, 2007)

Man i look at this just like relegion.
"I dont care who, or what you pray to. If it makes you happy you can worship the wall..Just dont force your beliefe's on me..." 

In short..I dont care either way..If someone is happy, then so be it..


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 25, 2007)

mixed relationships? 

my feelings: get 'er done!


----------



## heymo85 (Jun 25, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> mixed relationships?
> 
> my feelings: get 'er done!


i like ur sig
respect


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 3, 2007)

To each their own.


Mo!!!! long time no see


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 3, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> To each their own.
> 
> 
> Mo!!!! long time no see


pokey!  ..how have you been??


----------



## unoitmakesense (Jul 3, 2007)

mixed race girls are fiiiiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 5, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> pokey!  ..how have you been??


 
Peachy:}
Check your yourspace


----------



## want_my_ink (Jul 5, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> How do you feel if you see mixed race relationships, are there some that are ok and others that are not.
> 
> How would you feel if your child were to marry from another religion/ country. What if they were from afghanistan or asia or somewhere in the middle east?


As far as race goes, well we are childrein God. Black, White, or brown its all the same. I will always encourage my kids to marry a fellow Christian.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 5, 2007)

And if i ever have any, oh wait, i wont. i'd rather raise baby alligators.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2007)

_That's funny._


Tommy6162 said:


> the more mix the better.
> 
> if all fuck each other till there is only one race ... then there would be no more racism.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2007)

*I feel the same way. Besides which, most of us are mixed. Who cares about this kind of stuff anyway. This is 2007 not 1950 !!!*


Chiceh said:


> How do you feel if you see mixed race relationships, are there some that are ok and others that are not.
> 
> How would you feel if your child were to marry from another religion/ country. What if they were from afghanistan or asia or somewhere in the middle east?


What difference does it make to us anyways? How does that effect our lives?

I believe People are People, some have darker skin than others.
It is religions that set that tone in society. And of course the media has nothing to do with any of this. (ya right)
How a person behaves and treats others is the most important. 
If my daughter was to meet a person with different colour skin, she would not even notice a difference. We live in Canada which is very diverse. On my block, we are the minority (us being white). So I can totally see me daughter being with someone other than white. It is in the numbers. And who really knows, maybe she will be with the white or brown girl down the street, lol. I have a very open mind. 
What ever, as long as they are happy!
Chiceh[/quote]


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 9, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *I feel the same way. Besides which, most of us are mixed. Who cares about this kind of stuff anyway. This is 2007 not 1950 !!!*
> 
> 
> What difference does it make to us anyways? How does that effect our lives?
> ...


[/quote]

yea this is easy to say..but if your daughter did come home with someone of a different race,even though you might approve its still something that you have to get used to..when different races get together,its mixing two cultures together..everybody sees color when they look at another person..its the most obvious thing about them how could you not?


----------



## the.fatman.cometh (Jul 9, 2007)

People are people are people are people.
Smoke weed every day!
Then the world would be a better place!
For example: Afghan smoked by Afghanies would equal no taliban or al queda or what ever bullshit terrorist outfit is out there.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2007)

the.fatman.cometh said:


> People are people are people are people.
> Smoke weed every day!
> Then the world would be a better place!
> For example: Afghan smoked by Afghanies would equal no taliban or al queda or what ever bullshit terrorist outfit is out there.


 
I totally agree with you.


----------



## mogie (Jul 9, 2007)

Good point if everyone smoked lots of weed they would all be too stoned to fight. But the 7 11's of the world would see an increase in business. lol


----------



## Salamandastron! (Jul 17, 2007)

I went out with a Black girl back in highschool. Everytime we'd go out every black guy we'd walk by would mean mug at us. toobad none of em could beat me, lol. just an observation.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 17, 2007)

It would be to late to want any race to be pure. We're all human beings and 
our blood is red, i'd say we're a perfect match. lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 18, 2007)

the.fatman.cometh said:


> People are people are people are people.
> Smoke weed every day!
> Then the world would be a better place!
> For example: Afghan smoked by Afghanies would equal no taliban or al queda or what ever bullshit terrorist outfit is out there.


Sorry to have to point this out but in fact the Taliban allow farmers to grow weed. What they abhor is opium. If a farmer gets caught growing opium they are executed. This is why the US allowed the twin towers to happen, as an excuse to go to war in afghanistan as the worlds opium resources were depleted. Afghanistan was about Opium, Iraq was about Oil.

Terrorist; one man's terrorist is another mans FREEDOM FIGHTER.


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 18, 2007)

i have a molotto gf and im casper white... i think shes the most beautiful thing ive ever seen without leaves... fuck racists and nazis! arent we all humans? wtf is wrong with people


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 18, 2007)

yea this is easy to say..but if your daughter did come home with someone of a different race,even though you might approve its still something that you have to get used to..when different races get together,its mixing two cultures together..everybody sees color when they look at another person..its the most obvious thing about them how could you not?[/quote]

and you kno what... i LOVE soulfood!


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 18, 2007)

jacgrass420 said:


> yea this is easy to say..but if your daughter did come home with someone of a different race,even though you might approve its still something that you have to get used to..when different races get together,its mixing two cultures together..everybody sees color when they look at another person..its the most obvious thing about them how could you not?


and you kno what... i LOVE soulfood![/quote]

who said anything about soulfood..why was that right where you went


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 18, 2007)

jacgrass420 said:


> yea this is easy to say..but if your daughter did come home with someone of a different race,even though you might approve its still something that you have to get used to..when different races get together,its mixing two cultures together..everybody sees color when they look at another person..its the most obvious thing about them how could you not?


and you kno what... i LOVE soulfood![/quote]

and why did u copy what i wrote the quote button is for that


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 19, 2007)

If we fucked our way into one race, what color yall think we'd wind up eventually?


----------



## el_maco (Jul 19, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> If we fucked our way into one race, what color yall think we'd wind up eventually?


i think we would be brown
anyways we need it, with this hole in the ozone layer


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 19, 2007)

IPokeSmot said:


> If we fucked our way into one race, what color yall think we'd wind up eventually?


 
probably an a moldy greenish color.
i love you pokey


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 19, 2007)

I personally don't care if people want to mix outside of their race, so to speak. Because I'm a libertarian, even if I see something that I don't really agree with (like someone hiring a prostitute in Nevada where it is legal, for example), I would still be glad to see it in a weird kind of way if free will is being practiced and the government isn't sticking their nose in (miscegenation used to be illegal, of course). 

That being said, family is different. My sister (who lives in Vegas) is dating a Mexican, and I no longer speak to her because of it. It is something that, although my parents more or less accept it, I know they don't agree with it. My other sister (who lives here in Alabama) knows better than to do such a thing, because she respects the wishes of her family. If the Vegas sister doesn't want to do that, she can deal with no longer having a brother. When her relationship with the guy ends, our familial relationship will not resume (atleast not for quite some time), and she can learn a harsh lesson from that. There is too much of a stigma attached to mixed-race couples, so it is best to avoid them.


----------



## Yeah (Jul 19, 2007)

We're all going to end up as one race someday anyways. So who cares?


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah said:


> We're all going to end up as one race someday anyways. So who cares?


That isn't going to happen anytime soon. And if it does, that wouldn't be a good thing. It would destroy most of the cultural diversity in the world.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 19, 2007)

Well you know a dick's a dick and it better be big.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 20, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> I personally don't care if people want to mix outside of their race, so to speak. Because I'm a libertarian, even if I see something that I don't really agree with (like someone hiring a prostitute in Nevada where it is legal, for example), I would still be glad to see it in a weird kind of way if free will is being practiced and the government isn't sticking their nose in (miscegenation used to be illegal, of course).
> 
> That being said, family is different. My sister (who lives in Vegas) is dating a Mexican, and I no longer speak to her because of it. It is something that, although my parents more or less accept it, I know they don't agree with it. My other sister (who lives here in Alabama) knows better than to do such a thing, because she respects the wishes of her family. If the Vegas sister doesn't want to do that, she can deal with no longer having a brother. When her relationship with the guy ends, our familial relationship will not resume (atleast not for quite some time), and she can learn a harsh lesson from that. There is too much of a stigma attached to mixed-race couples, so it is best to avoid them.


lol listen to your quotes dude...your sis wouldnt date someone outside the race cuz of your parents???lol what the fuck happened to free will..something i thought stoners fought for..and in less than 50 words you said you have no problem with mixed couples..then said you dont speak to your sis cuz of it....you are fucked up family is family NO MATTER WHAT.
and by the way prostitution isnt legal in nevada only in counties with a population of less than 400,000.
DONT HIRE HOOKERS IN VEGAS!
love yall


----------



## yeahmangroovy (Jul 20, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> I personally don't care if people want to mix outside of their race, so to speak. Because I'm a libertarian, even if I see something that I don't really agree with (like someone hiring a prostitute in Nevada where it is legal, for example), I would still be glad to see it in a weird kind of way if free will is being practiced and the government isn't sticking their nose in (miscegenation used to be illegal, of course).
> 
> That being said, family is different. My sister (who lives in Vegas) is dating a Mexican, and I no longer speak to her because of it. It is something that, although my parents more or less accept it, I know they don't agree with it. My other sister (who lives here in Alabama) knows better than to do such a thing, because she respects the wishes of her family. If the Vegas sister doesn't want to do that, she can deal with no longer having a brother. When her relationship with the guy ends, our familial relationship will not resume (atleast not for quite some time), and she can learn a harsh lesson from that. There is too much of a stigma attached to mixed-race couples, so it is best to avoid them.


 ...wowsers. that's kinda ... harsh, don't ya think. ...i mean... damn dude, she's you're sister. why do you care? why should your family care? what does it matter? if she's happy and well, shouldn't you be happy for her? ...why perpetuate a stigma that's bullshit? ...i can only imagine if she were gay...wow.


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 20, 2007)

My son is mixed...his mom is Rican
I'm mixed also:white/native american
Most of my exes are another race than I'am
My current gf is latino/native american/italian

I really don't see what the big deal is


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 20, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> and you kno what... i LOVE soulfood!


and why did u copy what i wrote the quote button is for that[/quote]

i did hit the button, thats just how it shows up... and i jumped rite to that because im sick of people being racist... who the fuck cares about color... my gf is my world and shes blacker than wesley fuckin snipes, and i DO LOVE soulfood cornbread collagreens and fried chickin... maybe some watamelon niggi, yeah boy i ate me some goat stew nd it was gooood... till her uncle told me it was goat


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 20, 2007)

All it really is,is different cultures dissin on each other like little kids do in first grade.I personally think it's stupid


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 20, 2007)

jacgrass420 said:


> and why did u copy what i wrote the quote button is for that


i did hit the button, thats just how it shows up... and i jumped rite to that because im sick of people being racist... who the fuck cares about color... my gf is my world and shes blacker than wesley fuckin snipes, and i DO LOVE soulfood cornbread collagreens and fried chickin... maybe some watamelon niggi, yeah boy i ate me some goat stew nd it was gooood... till her uncle told me it was goat[/quote]

who was being racist?


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

yeahmangroovy said:


> ...wowsers. that's kinda ... harsh, don't ya think. ...i mean... damn dude, she's you're sister. why do you care? why should your family care? what does it matter? if she's happy and well, shouldn't you be happy for her? ...why perpetuate a stigma that's bullshit? ...i can only imagine if she were gay...wow.


If she were gay that would be a biological thing that she has no control over. She can control who she dates.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> lol listen to your quotes dude...your sis wouldnt date someone outside the race cuz of your parents???lol what the fuck happened to free will..something i thought stoners fought for..and in less than 50 words you said you have no problem with mixed couples..then said you dont speak to your sis cuz of it....you are fucked up family is family NO MATTER WHAT.
> and by the way prostitution isnt legal in nevada only in counties with a population of less than 400,000.
> DONT HIRE HOOKERS IN VEGAS!
> love yall


Not all stoners think alike, as you can clearly see from reading threads in the politics sub-forum.

You ask whatever happened to free will - I do not wish to stop anyone from doing something they choose to do. That does not mean I have to appreciate it. I simply tolerate it.

Really it isn't about me caring what race her boyfriend is. It is that she knows our parents don't like it but she does it anyway. She has no respect for the wishes of her parents, so I have no respect for her. Understand?


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 21, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> Not all stoners think alike, as you can clearly see from reading threads in the politics sub-forum.
> 
> You ask whatever happened to free will - I do not wish to stop anyone from doing something they choose to do. That does not mean I have to appreciate it. I simply tolerate it.
> 
> Really it isn't about me caring what race her boyfriend is. It is that she knows our parents don't like it but she does it anyway. She has no respect for the wishes of her parents, so I have no respect for her. Understand?


no i dont...if shes an adult than this is her decision and you parents should be the ones to respect her wishes!what if this guy is the one shes supposed to be with but she leaves him because of you and your families fucked up views,then she spends her time unhappy??you say you dont wish to stop her but you quit speaking to her..like a child would..every post ive read from you so far has pretty much said nothing because you say one thing and in the next breath completely say another...


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> no i dont...if shes an adult than this is her decision and you parents should be the ones to respect her wishes!what if this guy is the one shes supposed to be with but she leaves him because of you and your families fucked up views,then she spends her time unhappy??you say you dont wish to stop her but you quit speaking to her..like a child would..every post ive read from you so far has pretty much said nothing because you say one thing and in the next breath completely say another...


Fuck, I would hate to have you as my kid. You must not have been raised right if you don't believe in obedience to parental will. You don't seem to understand that when you do things, there can be consequences. If you decide to break the law, you take the chance of going to jail. And if you do something other people don't want you to do, you take the risk of destroying relationships. She took a gamble and lost. And if my family is fucked up, I'd hate to see yours. 

The reason I don't talk to her isn't because her boyfriend is Mexican (although, as I said, it is best to avoid them, even though I don't really care if people do it), it's because she is doing something (and someone) that my parents don't consent to, although they still talk to her. I took it a step further and don't talk to her.


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 21, 2007)

I do shit all the time that my parents don't like.It's my life not theirs...they had their time to shine.I come from a broken home,my parents got divorced when I was a kid.But what I'm trying to say is that once u hit that age or u go out on your own.Your parents shouldn't have the right to run you....there is a difference between respect and being able to run your own life,sometimes called free-will.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 21, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> Fuck, I would hate to have you as my kid. You must not have been raised right if you don't believe in obedience to parental will. You don't seem to understand that when you do things, there can be consequences. If you decide to break the law, you take the chance of going to jail. And if you do something other people don't want you to do, you take the risk of destroying relationships. She took a gamble and lost. And if my family is fucked up, I'd hate to see yours.
> 
> The reason I don't talk to her isn't because her boyfriend is Mexican (although, as I said, it is best to avoid them, even though I don't really care if people do it), it's because she is doing something (and someone) that my parents don't consent to, although they still talk to her. I took it a step further and don't talk to her.


lol dude im 22 years old and i was raised just fine..i do things that make me happy and my mom and I are great friends..if shes an adult then guess what..SHE DOESNT HAVE 2 LISTEN TO THEM ANYMORE..i do believe in obedience but not after im 18..not even that when im old enough to make my own decisions and live on my own i dont have 2 listen to anyone anymore and your sister isnt breaking any laws by dating him my mom taught me well and yea i still listen and take advice from her..but im an adult and she knows im gonna make my own decisions and respects it...yea your just flipping your words around..you dont talk to her because she is doing something u and your fam doesnt like..which is date a mexican lol..you cant say that u dont talk 2 her cuz hes mexican and then say you do it cuz shes doing something you dont like..there one in the same.


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 21, 2007)

Well spoken


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 21, 2007)

It's fine to disown a member of your family. We have free will. 

She knew you wouldn't like it but went ahead anyway. You're better off without each other.

One day though, you shall be struck with a realisation. We are ALL related.


----------



## dew-b (Jul 21, 2007)

define pure?


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> One day though, you shall be struck with a realisation. We are ALL related.


We are also related to chickens in some way. Where you personally delineate is irrelevant.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

nickledyme said:


> I do shit all the time that my parents don't like.It's my life not theirs...they had their time to shine.I come from a broken home,my parents got divorced when I was a kid.But what I'm trying to say is that once u hit that age or u go out on your own.Your parents shouldn't have the right to run you....there is a difference between respect and being able to run your own life,sometimes called free-will.


Free will also includes the freedom to choose whether or not you are obedient.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> lol dude im 22 years old and i was raised just fine..i do things that make me happy and my mom and I are great friends..if shes an adult then guess what..SHE DOESNT HAVE 2 LISTEN TO THEM ANYMORE..i do believe in obedience but not after im 18..not even that when im old enough to make my own decisions and live on my own i dont have 2 listen to anyone anymore and your sister isnt breaking any laws by dating him my mom taught me well and yea i still listen and take advice from her..but im an adult and she knows im gonna make my own decisions and respects it...yea your just flipping your words around..you dont talk to her because she is doing something u and your fam doesnt like..which is date a mexican lol..*you cant say that u dont talk 2 her cuz hes mexican and then say you do it cuz shes doing something you dont like..there one in the same.*


I already told you it has nothing to do with my own opinion of interracial relationships.

I have also already stated (I think in the thread about being a proud white male) that racial or ethnic pride of any sort is foolish. If I don't like racial pride, I'm probably not going to be much of a racial bigot.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 21, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> I already told you it has nothing to do with my own opinion of interracial relationships.
> 
> I have also already stated (I think in the thread about being a proud white male) that racial or ethnic pride of any sort is foolish. If I don't like racial pride, I'm probably not going to be much of a racial bigot.


 
your very wishy-washy..
tell me this and just answer it very simply...why dont you speak to your sister anymore?


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 21, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> I personally don't care if people want to mix outside of their race, so to speak. Because I'm a libertarian, even if I see something that I don't really agree with (like someone hiring a prostitute in Nevada where it is legal, for example), I would still be glad to see it in a weird kind of way if free will is being practiced and the government isn't sticking their nose in (miscegenation used to be illegal, of course).
> 
> That being said, family is different. My sister (who lives in Vegas) is dating a Mexican, and I no longer speak to her because of it. It is something that, although my parents more or less accept it, I know they don't agree with it. My other sister (who lives here in Alabama) knows better than to do such a thing, because she respects the wishes of her family. If the Vegas sister doesn't want to do that, she can deal with no longer having a brother. When her relationship with the guy ends, our familial relationship will not resume (atleast not for quite some time), and she can learn a harsh lesson from that. There is too much of a stigma attached to mixed-race couples, so it is best to avoid them.


before you answer......


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 21, 2007)

actually truth be told i dont care about this anymore..just kinda sad that you and your families racism would come between you and your sister...love,peace,unity,acceptance,hospitality,honosty,kindness..these are things that matter in life,your own arrogance will one day bite you in the ass...especially in this country.
RESPECT


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> your very wishy-washy..
> tell me this and just answer it very simply...why dont you speak to your sister anymore?


Because she is doing something that my family doesn't agree with and is doing it anyway. If they got married and had kids, my parents would have Mexican grandkids. They DO NOT want that, and it really doesn't matter whether you think that is wrong. His parents live in Mexico and don't speak English. It will create a rift in the family. My parents want a normal family. The type of family where they can be friends with their son-in-laws parents and speak the same language. *She knows that and is being selfish*. She was already married once, to a nice Marine. She decided she wasn't ready to get married and got divorced after only a year. She fucked that up. If she turns our family into some kind of transnational extended family, she will have fucked up again, in my parent's eyes. I also don't like the idea of her being with someone whose family is in another country.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> actually truth be told i dont care about this anymore..just kinda sad that you and your families racism would come between you and your sister...love,peace,unity,acceptance,hospitality,honosty,kindness..these are things that matter in life,your own arrogance will one day bite you in the ass...especially in this country.
> RESPECT


What do you for a living? Push carts at Wal-Mart? Save me your lectures. If I wanted to hear the opinions of people at your level I'd go to the homeless shelter and spark up a conservation.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 21, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> What do you for a living? Push carts at Wal-Mart? Save me your lectures. If I wanted to hear the opinions of people at your level I'd go to the homeless shelter and spark up a conservation.


 actually i work for the county i live in and at 22 years old i dont think $45,000 a year plus benies is bad...my level..haha..im sorry but you have made yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> actually i work for the county i live in and at 22 years old i dont think $45,000 a year plus benies is bad...my level..haha..im sorry but you have made yourself look like an idiot.


Working for the county isn't that bad financially but is also nothing to brag about. But I wasn't talking about monetarily - your job is typically an indication of intelligence level.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 21, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> Working for the county isn't that bad financially but is also nothing to brag about. But I wasn't talking about monetarily - your job is typically an indication of intelligence level.


funny how you tried to go after career...listen i am wasted youth and im the first one to admit it. i did 2 years college and got my A degree..i dont care if you think im smart or not cuz im probably not that smart..but i make a living..i live a truthfull life and im not a racist.

and i dont think your correct about your statement about your job being a indication of intelligence,ive met some brilliant people with shitty jobs..its just what you consider intelligence..to me your a fuckin idiot and im sure im the same too you..i say it because you couldnt stick to a story..you kept changing your mind..like i said..wishy-washy..and intelligent person usually remember what they said 2 sentences ago.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 21, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> Working for the county isn't that bad financially but is also nothing to brag about. But I wasn't talking about monetarily - your job is typically an indication of intelligence level.


ai also wasnt bragging you asked..see what i mean??


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> funny how you tried to go after career...listen i am wasted youth and im the first one to admit it. i did 2 years college and got my A degree..i dont care if you think im smart or not cuz im probably not that smart..but i make a living..i live a truthfull life and im not a racist.
> 
> and i dont think your correct about your statement about your job being a indication of intelligence,ive met some brilliant people with shitty jobs..its just what you consider intelligence..to me your a fuckin idiot and im sure im the same too you..i say it because you couldnt stick to a story..you kept changing your mind..like i said..wishy-washy..and intelligent person usually remember what they said 2 sentences ago.


I haven't changed my story. You just lack reading comprehension skills, as seen by the fact that you can't differentiate between my views and those that I clearly stated are those of my parents.

There are many intelligent people out there who have shitty jobs. I said it is an indication, not that it is a determining factor. As for intelligence being whatever you consider it to be, that doesn't fly. The concept of _g_, or general intelligence, is accepted by the majority of intelligence experts. I should know since I'm studying to become one. Even so, what I really wanted to do is get a county job. But alas, I'll have to settle with being a cognitive psychologist. Oh well, a man can dream...


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 21, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> I haven't changed my story. You just lack reading comprehension skills, as seen by the fact that you can't differentiate between my views and those that I clearly stated are those of my parents.
> 
> There are many intelligent people out there who have shitty jobs. I said it is an indication, not that it is a determining factor. As for intelligence being whatever you consider it to be, that doesn't fly. The concept of _g_, or general intelligence, is accepted by the majority of intelligence experts. I should know since I'm studying to become one. Even so, what I really wanted to do is get a county job. But alas, I'll have to settle with being a cognitive psychologist. Oh well, a man can dream...


OH MY FUCKING GOD YOUR A PHYCHOLOGIST???lol......wow it took me a minute there...um ok..go back..read thru your posts..if you cant see where you changed your story and where i cleary pointed it out then...omg a phychologist??lol....whats your age ................................................................lol..wow


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD YOUR A PHYCHOLOGIST???lol......wow it took me a minute there...um ok..go back..read thru your posts..if you cant see where you changed your story and where i cleary pointed it out then...omg a phychologist??lol....whats your age ................................................................lol..wow


I didn't say I was a psychologist, I said I was studying to become one. My age is the same as yours.

Kindly point out in what ways I changed my story so that I know we are on the same page. I know you said I am contradicting myself by not talking to her, but also not caring if the guy is Mexican. I already explained that, so if that is what you are still thinking, let me know.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

Also, cognitive psychology is an experimental and research-oriented field. It hasn't much to do with spotting 'changing stories'.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 21, 2007)

I see your point, i really do. It sounds as though your sister has deliberately alienated herself from your family. I doubt it is about colour, but instead the whole culture thing that is at issue here.

If my sister went out with a muslim, and started wearing all the gear, I'd disown her like a shot.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 21, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> I personally don't care if people want to mix outside of their race, so to speak. Because I'm a libertarian, even if I see something that I don't really agree with (like someone hiring a prostitute in Nevada where it is legal, for example), I would still be glad to see it in a weird kind of way if free will is being practiced and the government isn't sticking their nose in (miscegenation used to be illegal, of course).
> 
> *That being said, family is different. My sister (who lives in Vegas) is dating a Mexican, and I no longer speak to her because of it*. It is something that, although my parents more or less accept it, I know they don't agree with it. My other sister (who lives here in Alabama) knows better than to do such a thing, because she respects the wishes of her family. If the Vegas sister doesn't want to do that, she can deal with no longer having a brother. When her relationship with the guy ends, our familial relationship will not resume (atleast not for quite some time), and she can learn a harsh lesson from that. There is too much of a stigma attached to mixed-race couples, so it is best to avoid them.





suicidesamurai said:


> Not all stoners think alike, as you can clearly see from reading threads in the politics sub-forum.
> 
> You ask whatever happened to free will - I do not wish to stop anyone from doing something they choose to do. That does not mean I have to appreciate it. I simply tolerate it.
> 
> *Really it isn't about me caring what race her boyfriend is.* It is that she knows our parents don't like it but she does it anyway. She has no respect for the wishes of her parents, so I have no respect for her. Understand?





suicidesamurai said:


> Fuck, I would hate to have you as my kid. You must not have been raised right if you don't believe in obedience to parental will. You don't seem to understand that when you do things, there can be consequences. If you decide to break the law, you take the chance of going to jail. And if you do something other people don't want you to do, you take the risk of destroying relationships. She took a gamble and lost. And if my family is fucked up, I'd hate to see yours.
> 
> *The reason I don't talk to her isn't because her boyfriend is Mexican* (although, as I said, it is best to avoid them, even though I don't really care if people do it), it's because she is doing something (and someone) that my parents don't consent to, although they still talk to her. I took it a step further and don't talk to her.


........................


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> ........................


All you had to do was read the next sentence.


> My sister (who lives in Vegas) is dating a Mexican, and I no longer speak to her because of it. *It is something that, although my parents more or less accept it, I know they don't agree with it.*


I said why I don't talk to her, and explained the reasoning behind it in the next sentence.

The only thing I said against interracial relationships that I personally feel that it is best to avoid them because of social stigmas. In the Deep South where I am, it is more of an issue than in other places. That isn't racism on my part, it's thinking it is better to not have people look at you weird.

If I wanted to say "I hate blacks" or "The J00Z run the world", I would have already said it.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 21, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> All you had to do was read the next sentence.
> 
> 
> I said why I don't talk to her, and explained the reasoning behind it in the next sentence.
> ...


 
this isnt hard...i dont care what your parents do i was talking about you...you said you didnt talk to her because shes dating a mexican...then right after you said that wasnt it...i dont care anymore about this dude but if your gonna be someone who has an important job..especially that involves mentally ill people then you need to learn not to contradict yourself cuz alot of people pick up on that..then you just look like a lier
btw this is how i work..how i make friends
no hard feeling


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 21, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> this isnt hard...i dont care what your parents do i was talking about you...you said you didnt talk to her because shes dating a mexican...then right after you said that wasnt it...i dont care anymore about this dude but if your gonna be someone who has an important job..especially that involves mentally ill people then you need to learn not to contradict yourself cuz alot of people pick up on that..then you just look like a lier
> btw this is how i work..how i make friends
> no hard feeling


We aren't understanding eachother, so we can leave it there. For the record, I've had many 'non-white' friends in my life and I treat each individual as such.

I probably won't be working with mentally ill people. I will be writing papers, doing research, teaching courses, etc. Cognitive psychology is the study of cognition, and as such is methodological and experimental. I won't be a clinical psychologist, i.e. a therapist.


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 21, 2007)

I understand the will of your parents should be respected and I certainly hope my parents consent to whomever I chose to marry.....that being said I am a white man and If the person who treats me right and makes me happy happens to be a Black, Mexican or Asian Woman or any other race or culture for that matter and my family dislikes them for no other reason than the color of their skin and decides to disown me because of that then fuck em. I live in the south too. And being out west I very seriously doubt people are Looking at a Mexican white couple weird its not that uncommon especially in the cultural melting pot that is Las Vegas. I can understand if he just isnt a good human being and you disowning her based on stupid decisions but the only excuse you've given is "Oh people might look at her funny" As some one interested in Cognitive Psychology you should probably realize that your reasoning is very misguided....also as I have siblings myself it is important to point out that being some ones brother is supposed to be a supportive role some one who is effected less by the generation gap and can help cool things down with parents...not someone to further the racist leanings of a past generation...No disrespect to you or your family just my own personal observations


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 22, 2007)

ThatPirateGuy said:


> I understand the will of your parents should be respected and I certainly hope my parents consent to whomever I chose to marry.....that being said I am a white man and If the person who treats me right and makes me happy happens to be a Black, Mexican or Asian Woman or any other race or culture for that matter and my family dislikes them for no other reason than the color of their skin and decides to disown me because of that then fuck em. I live in the south too. And being out west I very seriously doubt people are Looking at a Mexican white couple weird its not that uncommon especially in the cultural melting pot that is Las Vegas. I can understand if he just isnt a good human being and you disowning her based on stupid decisions but the only excuse you've given is "Oh people might look at her funny" As some one interested in Cognitive Psychology you should probably realize that your reasoning is very misguided....also as I have siblings myself it is important to point out that being some ones brother is supposed to be a supportive role some one who is effected less by the generation gap and can help cool things down with parents...not someone to further the racist leanings of a past generation...No disrespect to you or your family just my own personal observations


You missed my point. It's not my dislike of it, but my parents. I can't change the way they think. As for people looking at mixed-race couples. It isn't as common out West with white-brown relationships but with black people... I can't tell you how many times when I lived in California that friends and acquaintances would talk about how such and such is a nigger lover. It's something to look down upon for many white people (and vice versa).

Back in the South...

I talked to the contractor that built my parents most recent house (about a year ago) and we got to talking about how some Mexicans have come to the area after Katrina. He said if they weren't illegal, he would much rather hire Mexicans because niggers are lazy and smoke weed on the job. Those were his words. He is a typical upper middle class guy that owns his own company. If a normal person like that can talk about 'niggers' to someone he barely knows, do you think many people aren't going to look weird at a white girl with a black guy?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 22, 2007)

This is SO true. There is a lot of bullshit in the world. People even lie to themselves. the worst people are those that say they aren't racist and then use words like nigger or paki as soon as they think it is safe to do so.

Honestly, now i'm not really racist, but if I had a daughter, and she married someone from a different culture, started wearing burkhas and shit like that. I WOULD disown her.

We make choices in this world, we choose whether we will be racist or not. Even if we are raised to be racist (as I was), there comes a point in our lives where we make a choice. In fact you must choose to be racist every time you make a comment. You get the thought, you mull it over, then CHOOSE to act upon it (all this happens without you consciously realising it).

Colour, to me is no barrier. The barrier for me is culture and religion.


----------



## maryjaneismybestfriend (Jul 22, 2007)

You dont even think about mixing races. Its just not right. The poor kids get teased later in life and you dont even know what they are. Races should stay with their own.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 22, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> You missed my point. It's not my dislike of it, but my parents. I can't change the way they think. As for people looking at mixed-race couples. It isn't as common out West with white-brown relationships but with black people... I can't tell you how many times when I lived in California that friends and acquaintances would talk about how such and such is a nigger lover. It's something to look down upon for many white people (and vice versa).
> 
> Back in the South...
> 
> I talked to the contractor that built my parents most recent house (about a year ago) and we got to talking about how some Mexicans have come to the area after Katrina. He said if they weren't illegal, he would much rather hire Mexicans because niggers are lazy and smoke weed on the job. Those were his words. He is a typical upper middle class guy that owns his own company. If a normal person like that can talk about 'niggers' to someone he barely knows, do you think many people aren't going to look weird at a white girl with a black guy?


if its not you just your parents then your letting there dislike become yours..for only that reason..if thats what you saying..thats misguided hate for no reason except to follow in someones words


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2007)

i can't believe this thread is still running. dumbest thread ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i can't believe this thread is still running. dumbest thread ever!!!!!!!!


i know and ive been on it for prolly the last 5-7 pages..i tried to stop like 3 times but it just really bothers me i guess lol...whats up though?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2007)

mixed-race relationships. who isn't in one. it's 2007.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> mixed-race relationships. who isn't in one. it's 2007.


i know i try to mix it up all the time..just the other day i went with the left hand instead of righty


----------



## shamegame (Jul 22, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> What if you have a daughter, and your daughter decides to marrry a muslim, then she takes on the muslim beliefs and then wears the muslim ninja mask
> 
> How would that affect you


Honestly I would be extremely unhappy, because I do not agree with their violent, hard -headed relegion and the way women are treated within that society. I hope I would raise a daughter with enough common sense to not get wrapped up in that garbage.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 23, 2007)

shamegame said:


> Honestly I would be extremely unhappy, because I do not agree with their violent, hard -headed relegion and the way women are treated within that society. I hope I would raise a daughter with enough common sense to not get wrapped up in that garbage.


I read about this English woman that married a nice Saudi guy and once they got married he forced her to move to Saudi Arabia and she was treated like crap, just like all women there. I don't feel sorry for her.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 23, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> mixed-race relationships. who isn't in one. it's 2007.


Only a couple percent of people in the US are mixed, so apparently not that many. It is on the rise though.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 23, 2007)

heymo85 said:


> i know i try to mix it up all the time..just the other day i went with the left hand instead of righty


Did you paint it black?

ha ha ha ha ha ha. Couldn't resist.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 23, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> I read about this English woman that married a nice Saudi guy and once they got married he forced her to move to Saudi Arabia and she was treated like crap, just like all women there. I don't feel sorry for her.


Happens in England all the time. The men also take their kids to pakistan and places like that after a divorce. Fact is, if you're a muslim woman, chances are you're fucked. Poor bitches.


----------



## heymo85 (Jul 23, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Did you paint it black?
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha ha. Couldn't resist.


lol..usually a light brown


----------



## greenair (Jul 23, 2007)

this shouldn't really be an issue in the world, but unfortunatley it is.


----------



## kevin (May 23, 2008)

i'm a white male, i married a mexican girl. i never gave it much thought until my daughter started dating. she was going with a mexican boy. like a big dummy i told her i'd rather her not date mexicans. i got woke up to the fact that she was half real quick. they got married and now i have some beautiful grandbabies that make me proud


----------



## ORECAL (May 23, 2008)

why does anyone care what someone else does if it doesn't affect what they are doing!!!!! who gives a shit if some black dude is fuckin a white chick, and a chinese dude is fuckin a black chick, or whatever...... it's none of my (or anyone else's) fuckin business who fucks who...... live and let live..... in PEACE


----------



## Biggravy22 (May 23, 2008)

I'm in one. Never really gave a shit. A woman is a woman. Her gripes are the same as any other one.


----------



## kronicsmurf (May 24, 2008)

I live in the south and mixed couples with mixed children are the norm if you can believe it i have no problem with race because i am a mixture of Choctaw, Irish, Scott and german well not sure about the german. But most of all I'm an American and America is the melting pot of the world. why look at a person and shun them because of the differences. Hell we are all different. life is short and grudges and hatred consume time and energy so why bother to hate? i want to make the most of my life not waste it hating someone. Peace


----------



## Pookiedough (May 27, 2008)

I don't care either way ,really none of my business who's fucking who anyhow and if I want to make it my business I will just watch porn not a mix that can't be seen on there.


----------



## PoseidonsNet (May 30, 2008)

had a lovely chinese gf. she cheated on me. so did the irish chick. and the gypsy.

i'm on the lookout for islamic women, seeing as tho its fine to just bump them off if they are the spawn of satan....

;-j


----------

